# Freeride Ski heißwachsen



## Geißlein (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
dann nutze ich doch gleich mal die Gelegenheit um dieses neue Unterforum einzuweihen 
Danke @Freesoul 

Nachdem die Skisaison ja schon eine Weile vorüber ist, möchte ich meine Freeride Ski, Down Skies Countdown 2, für den Sommer einlagern und dafür vorher wachsen.
Da ich allerdings das erste Mal mit Heißwachs arbeite wollte ich vorher nachfragen wie ich vorgehen sollte.

Ist es notwendig, den Belag vorher mit einer Kupferbürste (Toko Base Brush Copper) auszubürsten und anschließend das Wachs auftragen, oder braucht man den Belag vorher nicht ausbürsten ?
Falls ausgebürstet wird... mit wieviel Druck sollte die Kupferbürste auf dem Belag geführt werden ?

Ein Bügeleisen (das digitale von ToKo) mit einstellbarer Temperatur habe ich auch 

Vielen Dank


----------



## akeem (2. Juni 2015)

Ausbürsten macht man eigentlich, nachdem man das Heisswachs aufgetragen und dann mit der Ziehklinge wieder abgezogen hat.
Das Ausbürsten bewirkt, dass die Struktur des Belages freigelegt wird.
Wenn Du es ganz genau machen willst, nimm einen Belagreiniger, bevor Du das Heisswachs aufträgst. Ich spar mir das aber meistens.
Um die Ski sommerfest zu machen, trag ich einfach eine Schicht Wachs auf und ziehe diese nicht ab. Das schützt auch die Kanten vor "Flugrost". Im Herbst nehm ich dann das alte Wachs runter, schleife die Kanten, packe neues Wachs drauf, ziehe das nach dem Abkühlen ab und bürste den Belag aus. Natürlich kann/ sollte man, wenn es auf Hundertstel ankommt noch ein paar zusätzliche Schritte machen, aber mir reicht das für den Hausgebrauch.
Ach ja, einmal pro Saison (bei mir 30-40 Tage) gebe ich meine Ski zum Komplettservice, damit der Belag wieder aufbereitet wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißlein (2. Juni 2015)

Danke @akeem 
Wie gesagt es sind Freeride-Ski für Powder... da gehts nicht um Hundertstel.

Du würdest also jetzt gar nicht ausbürsten sondern das Wachs einfach so auftragen und vor dem Beginn der nächsten Saison abziehen und ausbürsten.
Ich habe schon von ein paar Leuten gehört, daß man sich das Geld für Belagreiniger eigentlich sparen kann.


----------



## akeem (2. Juni 2015)

Genau, jetzt Wachs drauf und dann im Herbst, bzw. vor der ersten Ausfahrt wieder richtig präparieren....


----------



## salzwasser (4. Juni 2015)

Guck beim Wachsen aber, dass der Belag genügend heiss ist. Dann vor der ersten "Ausfahrt" abziehen.
Ausbürsten mache ich eigentlich nie. Finde ich too much für den Otto Normalverbraucher.
Man wird auch so schnell genug


----------



## fone (5. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht könnten die "Eigenes-Unterforum-für-Rahmenbau"-Leute dieses Forum mitbenutzen? Platz wäre ja.


----------



## Enginejunk (5. Juni 2015)

rahmenbau als "Sportart" zu bezeichnen halte ich dann doch für zu extrem....


----------



## Deleted35614 (8. Juni 2015)

Mit dem Ausbürsten wird auch viel Dreck, der sich im Belag festsetzt entfernt(gerade von Frühjahrstouren), also schon sinnvoll.
Genau das Gleiche wird aber erreicht, wenn man das Wachs(gelb) aufbügelt und noch heiss abzieht, daß zieht auch den Dreck im Belag mit raus.

Beim normalen Wachsen für ne Tour dann das Wachs immer abkühlen lassen und dann abziehen, ansonsten wird zuviel Wachs wieder aus dem Belag entfernt.
Anschliessend mehrmals und mit festem Druck in Laufrichtung wieder ausbürsten, um die Struktur des Belages wieder komplett freizulegen.
Umsomehr freigelegte Struktur, desto besser läuft er Ski, weil das Wasser zwischen Belag und Schnee besser durchlaufen und ablaufen kann.

Zur Anfangsfrage, ja, vorher ausbürsten 
Und Belagreiniger ist für jeden Belag das reinste Gift, das Wachs wird komplett entfernt, der Belag trocknet aus und die Skier laufen nicht mehr.


----------



## Jan89 (9. Juni 2015)

Vor dem Wachsen bürste ich den Belag immer mehrmals in Lauffrichtung aus. 
Wer will schon den dreck der Letzten fahrt in den Belag einbügeln. 
Beim überwintern ruhig nen bisschen mehr und auch die Kanten wachsen. 

Ansonsten sparsam mit dem Wachs umgehen. Habe selber mal beim DSV-Techniker zugeschaut der 50 Paar Langlaufski, mit der selben Menge an Wachs gewachst hat, die einige für ein paar nehmen .


----------



## fone (9. Juni 2015)

von welchem dreck redet ihr? 

ich mach das immer so: board nach der saison in den keller stellen. am ende vom ersten skitag zu einem astronomischen preis beim service abgeben. leider bürsten die fast nie.


----------



## Deleted35614 (9. Juni 2015)

Kann halt dann passieren, daß der Belag oxidiert, er wird weiss und ist dann im Arsch.
Also besser nach der Saison einwachsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rudi-ritzel (9. Juni 2015)

Wenn der Belag dreckig ist, wachsen und warm abziehen. Dadurch bekommt man den meisten Schmutz aus der Base. Ansonsten gut wachsen, Kanten nicht vergessen und ab in den Keller. Vor der nächsten Saison kann man dann ggf. Immer noch Feintunen


Tapatalk sucks


----------



## Geißlein (12. Juni 2015)

Super, daß sich noch andere Erfahrungsberichte hier zusammengefunden haben.
Ich habe jetzt mal beim Hersteller http://www.downskis.com/ nachgefragt und dieselbe Methode wurde vom Hersteller auch empfohlen....



lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Mit dem Ausbürsten wird auch viel Dreck, der sich im Belag festsetzt entfernt(gerade von Frühjahrstouren), also schon sinnvoll.
> Genau das Gleiche wird aber erreicht, wenn man das Wachs(gelb) aufbügelt und noch heiss abzieht, daß zieht auch den Dreck im Belag mit raus.



....Heißwachs drauf, abziehen und nochmals wachsen, dann übersommern und vor der ersten Ausfahrt dann abziehen.
Ich denke mal, daß es wohl egal ist wie ich vorgehen werde.
Wenn ich vorher mit der Bürste drübergehe werde ich wohl etwas Wachs und einen Arbeitsschritt einsparen.

Tuning werde ich nur bei meinem Pistenski machen.


----------



## tfrey (19. Juni 2015)

Wenn du dreck im Belag hast, diesen mit der Bürste entfernen, sonst ist es nicht nötig. Ich ziehe den wachs eigentlich nie ab nach dem Wachsen. hat den Vorteil, dass in der mitte der wachs viel länger bleibt und du nur die Bereiche an der Kante Wachsen musst und alle paar mal wieder den ganzen Ski. Natürlich abhängig davon wie oft du fährst. Aber da ich praktisch täglich auf dem Snowboard oder Ski stehe im Winter, spart das einiges an Aufwand und Wachs. Natürlich merkt man einen leichten Unterschied zum abgezogenen Belag beim fahren, aber solange du nicht auf Zeit fähst spiel das keine Rolle. Wenn man es nicht wüsste, würde es glaub niemand merken.


----------



## rudi-ritzel (19. Juni 2015)

Ein nicht abgezogenes Snowboard Fàhrt sich nur kacke. Ich denke beim Ski wird es nicht anders sein. Und umso weniger Piste man fährt, umso weniger ist der Abrieb. Sprich im Pow würde es viel länger dauern bis sich das Wachs aus der Hase löst. 



Tapatalk sucks


----------



## Geißlein (20. Juni 2015)

tfrey schrieb:


> Wenn du dreck im Belag hast, diesen mit der Bürste entfernen, sonst ist es nicht nötig. Ich ziehe den wachs eigentlich nie ab nach dem Wachsen. hat den Vorteil, dass in der mitte der wachs viel länger bleibt und du nur die Bereiche an der Kante Wachsen musst und alle paar mal wieder den ganzen Ski. Natürlich abhängig davon wie oft du fährst. Aber da ich praktisch täglich auf dem Snowboard oder Ski stehe im Winter, spart das einiges an Aufwand und Wachs. Natürlich merkt man einen leichten Unterschied zum abgezogenen Belag beim fahren, aber solange du nicht auf Zeit fähst spiel das keine Rolle. Wenn man es nicht wüsste, würde es glaub niemand merken.



Das höre ich nun ehrlich gesagt zum ersten Mal, daß man das Wachs nicht abzieht.
Kann mir persönlich auch überhaupt nicht vorstellen, daß man keinen Unterschied zu einem abgezogenen Belag erkennt.
Wenn ich bedenke, daß man auch mal auf längeren Gleitstücken mit geringem bis gar keinem Gefälle den Ski oder Board laufen lassen muß bin ich froh über jedes Wachs, welches sich nicht mehr in meiner Struktur befindet.
Das trifft aber jetzt nur auf meinen Pistenski, beim Freerider schaue ich da sicher nicht ganz so penibel drauf.

Ich habe meine Ski letzte Woche abgezogen, ausgebürstet und anschließend gewachst.
Selbst beim Abziehen mit der Plexiklinge kamen schon etwas braune Wachsreste raus. Auch die Kupferbürste löste da noch ordentlich was raus an dreckigem Wachs.
Die ganze Prozedur ging leichter als ich erwartet habe.

Jetzt würde es mich mal interessieren wieviel Spielraum man beim Wachsen hat, daß der Belag beschädigt wird oder verbrennt ?
Bzw. wie schaut ein verbrennter mit zuviel Hitze beaufschlagter Belag denn aus ?
Es ist nix passiert bei mir, dennoch stand ich mit dem Bügeleisen in der Hand wie auf Kohlen da und hab das Wachs eingearbeitet (klar, beim ersten Mal)


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. Juni 2015)

Ein normaler Graphitbelag, sauber gewachst und ausgebürstet, ist schwarz glänzend.
Ein verbrannter Belag ist dagegen immer etwas matt, aber auf den ersten Blick nicht gut zu erkennen.
Wenn genügend Wachs aufgetragen wird, du nicht zu lange an der selben Stellen verweilst und die Temperatur je nach Wachs zwischen 120-150 Grad liegt, dann passiert nix.

Stelle mir gerade vor, 40km mit Skating Skiern ohne Wachs abzuziehen zu laufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elle27 (27. Juni 2015)

Also ich bürste meine Rossignol Ski schon jedes mal bevor ich sie mit dem Toko Wachs einlasse, aber ich glaube es kommt ganz drauf an ob dir der Aufwand deine Zeit wert ist. An sich reicht es für den Ottonormalverbraucher den Ski nur mit Wach abzuziehen.


----------



## fone (15. Juli 2015)

Irgendwie ist bei mir nie Belagalterung das Problem gewesen, sondern der freiliegenden Kern. 
Hab da noch was auszubessern fällt mir ein... 
Geht schon um Freeride - also abseits fahren?


----------



## Simplie (11. August 2015)

Ich fahre zwar schon lange nicht mehr zwei Brettern, sondern auf einem herum, aber das Prinzip bleibt ja das gleiche 

Bei Dreck im Belag vorher auszubürsten bringt meiner Erfahrung nach nicht allzu viel. Entweder einen Belagsreiniger benutzen oder eben wachsen und direkt wieder abziehen.
Zum Einlagern reicht es aber auch, einfach erstmal nur eine Wachsschicht aufzubügeln und das erst wieder abzuziehen wenn Du zum Fahren gehst.
Pass beim Wachsen auf, dass es nicht raucht, sonst verbrennst Du Dir nur das Wachs, bevor es in die Poren rein kann


----------



## weisser_rausch (9. Oktober 2015)

da nun so langsam die neue Saison ansteht, möchte ich auch ein paar Erfahrungen zum besten geben. Ich wachse und feile meine Ski auch sehr regelmäßig - die Pistenski etwas häufiger als die Freerideski. Vor langer Zeit hab ich auch immer einen ganz hohen Aufwand betrieben für normales Pistenfahren-abziehen, polieren etc. Da ich regelmäßig bei einem ehemaligen Österreichischen Top Rennläufer bin seit Kleinauf und viel mit ihm gefahren bin und dort auch immer meine Ski bei ihm in der Werkstatt präpariert hab, hat er mich auch mal gefragt, warum du fürs normale Pistenfahren oder geländefahren so nen Aufwand machst. Nach zwei Abfahrten hat sich der Ski eh von selbst gut eingelaufen, so dass Du nur minimale Unterschiede hats, die Du eh nicht merkst, wenn Du nicht um jeden Sekundenbruchteil kämpfst, im Skialltag, wo Du auf der Piste eh nicht 100% am Limit hängst, ist mein persönlicher Eindruck, dass es echt vertane Mühe ist. Im Rennen schaut`s natürlich ganz anders aus.
Aber grundsätzlich ist regelmäßige Skipflege wichtig, dann hat man länger Freude dran, nur seh ich persönlich keinen Nutzen, für den normalen Pisten- oder Geländebetrieb den ganz großen Aufwand mit regelmäßig abziehen und ausbürsten zu betreiben.
Ride on wr


----------



## fone (9. Oktober 2015)

aber abziehen schon?
ich kann mich nur erinnern, dass ein nicht abgezogenes snowboard richtig scheisse gefahren ist.

und gerade auf flachen ziehwegen ist man sehr froh um jeden ticken, den das brett besser läuft.


----------



## tfrey (9. Oktober 2015)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Nach zwei Abfahrten hat sich der Ski eh von selbst gut eingelaufen, so dass Du nur minimale Unterschiede hats, die Du eh nicht merkst, wenn Du nicht um jeden Sekundenbruchteil kämpfst, im Skialltag, wo Du auf der Piste eh nicht 100% am Limit hängst, ist mein persönlicher Eindruck, dass es echt vertane Mühe ist.






fone schrieb:


> aber abziehen schon?
> ich kann mich nur erinnern, dass ein nicht abgezogenes snowboard richtig scheisse gefahren ist.
> 
> und gerade auf flachen ziehwegen ist man sehr froh um jeden ticken, den das brett besser läuft.



Das ist genau was ich oben bereits mal geschrieben habe. Ein nicht abgezogener Ski / Snowboard fährt sich nicht spürbar anders als ein abgezogener. Klar bin ich evtl mit dem abgezogenen etwas schneller. Aber da kommen auch noch andere Faktoren dazu. Für mich ist jedoch der grosse Vorteil, dass ich den Ski nicht so oft wachsen muss und wenn nur an den Kanten. Ca alle drei mal Wachse ich das Board komplett. Da ich mehrere Boards und Skier fahre und im Winter täglich auf dem Schnee bin und ich diese wöchentlich wachse, erspart das schon etwas an Arbeit. Jemand der ein zwei drei mal im Jahr seine Skier wachst, dem würde ich auch empfehlen den wachs abzuziehen, notwendig ist es aber nicht.


----------



## weisser_rausch (9. Oktober 2015)

also ehrlich, ich ziehe da auch nix ab, es sei denn für ein Rennen. Am Anfang läufts etwas zäher, aber das gibt sich schnell. Und dann merkst Du keinen Unterschied mehr- auf der Piste mit Betrieb kannst Du ja auch selten mit Tempo über 100 km/h fahren. Und ich habs auf der Piste noch kein einziges mal erlebt, dass mir jemand davonfährt, außer von ein paar Ausnahmerennläufern abgesehen. Vorteil ist dann echt, dass es länger hält und weniger Arbeit macht. Aber wenn jemand sich gerne die Mühe macht, sei`s ihm gegönnt. Wo ich dann aber schon recht akribisch bin, sind die kanten - und wenn der Belag mal ein bisschen was abbekommen hat.


----------



## rudi-ritzel (9. Oktober 2015)

Als snowboardfahrer kann ich die skifraktion nicht beurteilen. Wer aber behauptet das der Unterschied abgezogen - nicht abgezogen marginal bis kaum merkbar ist, der macht was falsch. Ich mache da auch keinen Wirbel drum. Aber abziehen muss sein. Wer fährt schon gerne mit angezogener Handbremse. Natürlich haben die schneebedingungen auch Einfluss auf das Fahrverhalten. Auf vereister Piste ist der wachs eh schnell raus aus der base. So gesehen kann man behaupten man müsste nicht abziehen. Aber frischer POW abseits der Pisten ist da schon ganz anders. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jan89 (10. Oktober 2015)

Ich bins im direkten Vergleich schon paar mal gefahren. Merkt man meiner Meinung mach deutlich wenn die Ski nicht abgezogen sind. War beides mal morgens 5cm Neuschnee auf der Piste (Beginn kurzer Ziehweg) und da war der Unterschied sehr deutlich.

Auch bei Freeride Ski sollte man die Ski abziehen. Will ja nicht das Wax am Fell haben...


----------



## Spenglerextrem (10. Oktober 2015)

- Ausbürsten mit Kupferbürste
- Heiß Wachsen (Temperatur lt. Angabe auf dem Wachs)
- abkühlen lassen
- abziehen, auch die Kanten
- Bürsten mit Nylonbürste
- Bürsten mit Roßhaarbürste

Zu einlagern über den Sommer Schritt 1 und 2, vor der Saison dann Schritt 4 bis 6.

Wenn du Schritt 1 auslässt merkst du, wie der Belag weniger Wachs aufnimmt, da die Poren zugeschmiert sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spenglerextrem (10. Oktober 2015)

Auch beim Touren-/Freerideski macht das Sinn, da das Steigfell auf schlecht präpariertem Belag schlechterr hält. Speziel wenns kalt ist.


----------



## Geißlein (18. Dezember 2016)

Da es ja nun letzte Wintersaison nix war mit Powder und Freeride sind meine Countdown auch so geblieben, wie ich sie übersommert habe.
In der Hoffnung, daß es über den Jahreswechsel doch noch ordentlich schneit, will ich nun meine Ski abziehen und ausbürsten.
Welche Bürste ist nach dem Abziehen mit der Klinge zu empfehlen... die Kupfer oder die Nylonbürste ?


----------

